# ATITool & VistaHomePremium



## MURc (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi!

I had no luck with the latest stable version of ATITool 026 , after restart always Ikernel error and ofcourse no values in gpu/mem freq. I tried lot of things ADMIN MODE install , thru SAFE MODE but nothing after restart always the same error.

However without no obvious reason the latest beta 025beta16 seems to work , ok no OC because it crash but at least I can drive the FAN and it change 2D/3D freq. correctly.

Why 026 is not working and what dose the 025b16 have that 026 doesn't have remain mastery to me.

My conclusion is that there has to be something fishy with the ATITool driver because when installed it works ,after reboot ,first I see a BSOD while booting ,mentioning something about driver problem ,once in VISTA back the driver seems to be disabled and off course Ikernel error appears.

Maybe this can give a clue to WIZZ so he can fix what could be wrong.

X1900XT VISTA Home Premium 32bit ,CAT-7.1

Best !

MURc


----------



## IluvIntel (Feb 24, 2007)

I have Vista Ultimate.  Will watch this thead with great interest.


----------



## MURc (Feb 24, 2007)

Well ATITrayTools have support for VISTA in the latest beta edition so for time being this one is working fine..maybe this can help VISTA users although 32bit ONLY!

I know this is ATItool forum but only helping out ,waitng for ATITOOL supporting VISTA.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd kill for ATiTool Vista support. Overclocking my 7300GT DDR2 under Vista is impossible with that shitty nTune... And running that thing at stock clocks is just lame. Stock 350/666 versus overclocked 525/900 is one hell of a difference...


----------

